# Japenese Pro wrestling news



## JDenz (Dec 5, 2002)

Word is circulating in the Japanese press that the WRESTLE-1 show did a sizable TV rating in Japan. This was the promotion who debuted Mark Coleman and Kevin Randelman as a tag team last month (Randelman's first shot at pro wrestling). 

A television research company (does the same as our Neilsen Ratings) announced that the debut of WRESTLE-1 did an overall 8.4 rating on 11/26 for Fuji TV. In the same time slot, the average rating for Fuji had been around a 5.0 so the bizarre blend of MMA and pro wrestling (all matches were works) proves to be a successful formula again in Japan. 

How's this for ratings. SURVIVOR (also airing in Japan) did a modest 5.0 rating against the WRESTLE-1 show, which proves that the company is a definite ratings maker. This insures them future programming with almost no hassles. 

More praise going to Bob Sapp for his match against Great Muta (yes, the same Muta who blew green mist in WCW in the 80's and 90's). On the same show, the ratings peaked for Sapp vs. Muta, with an astonishing 12.0 rating (a 140% increase from the average).


----------



## ace (Dec 23, 2002)

ALWAYS HAVE  & IT'S GREAT THAT BOTH COLMEN & RANDALMAN ARE IN VOLVED!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 24, 2002)

Ya I guess Coleman's neck can't be that bad.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 24, 2002)

Just wait till I send my NWO group back over there to clean up!


----------

